# iPhone stopped playing music via USB in car



## alphaXX (Dec 25, 2019)

I have an iPhone 7+, iOS 13.2.2 and a 2013 Chevy Cruze.

My iPhone was working fine when playing music, until last week. It will only play about 5 seconds of a song then lock up. Then when I disconnect the iPhone and reconnect it, the bluetooth button is disabled on the MyLink along with the iPod button. I tried other iPhones and they works fine in my car and my phone works fine on other USB devices. It's only a problem when I connect MY phone to MY car.

I have tried performing a hard reset on my iphone but the issue continues to persist. I also tried using a new USB cable but the issue continues to persist. Is there a solution that can fix my problem?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Forget the device from the phones Bluetooth settings and re add it. Also update to iOS 13.3.1.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The USB security features are not compatible with older vehicles. Using USB accessories with iOS 11.4.1 and later


----------



## alphaXX (Dec 25, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Forget the device from the phones Bluetooth settings and re add it. Also update to iOS 13.3.1.


I have tried this and the music still stop playing after 5 seconds of the iPhone being connected via USB. Not sure why.


----------



## alphaXX (Dec 25, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> The USB security features are not compatible with older vehicles. Using USB accessories with iOS 11.4.1 and later


I actually am able to play music in a 2012 Silverado and the music does not stop playing after 5 seconds. Its just only happens in my car with my phone. I tried it with an iphone 6s running on the latest iOS and it works too.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

alphaXX said:


> I actually am able to play music in a 2012 Silverado and the music does not stop playing after 5 seconds. Its just only happens in my car with my phone. I tried it with an iphone 5 running on the latest iOS and it works too.


It varies and there is lots of randomness. But it’s not uncommon for the usb issues to cause problems which cannot be fixed without some hard reset.
The iPhone 5 does not have these features.


----------



## alphaXX (Dec 25, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> It varies and there is lots of randomness. But it’s not uncommon for the usb issues to cause problems which cannot be fixed without some hard reset.
> The iPhone 5 does not have these features.


I guess there really isnt a solution for my issue


----------

